# hycosy whycosy?!



## even (Apr 15, 2012)

oh FF, here i am again, posting in vain probably cos i won't have time to check for an answer........feel like i've been on this site for wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too long, over 2 years now i reckon  

so the UK clinic are recommending i have a hycosy, yet another excuse for them to make money i think - is it really worth it?

and i need to find out my CMV status apparently, which does sound like there might be a bit more point to it
i wouldn't moan but i STILL can't get into chat so have nowhere to chat to people that have any idea how it feels
thanks
ev


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Even - at least you're posting, so hopefully at least you'll feel a bit better even asking the questions and getting things off your chest.

Has your UK clinic given you a reason for these tests?  Have you checked the regional/clinic boards to see if this is standard protocol rather than a money making exercise.

My clinic wouldn't proceed without a HSG and yet another smear test....but all clinics differ I suppose.

With regards to your problems getting onto chat...I'll bring this up with the bosses   

  sheila


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Miost clinics do a hycosy before treatment to see that there are no blockages etc to hinder treatment. Even the nhs do this! 

CMV status is more than likely posituve. Your gp maybe able to do this foer you. Likewise smear and gum tests.


----------



## even (Apr 15, 2012)

blinking heck, what's a gum test?

thanks for your replies
if the NHS was going to pay for the hycosy i would have no objections!
thanks again
Even.


----------

